Ask HN: recommend a book that explains how computers work down to the silicon - null_ptr
======
wmf
[http://www.nand2tetris.org/](http://www.nand2tetris.org/)

~~~
lifeisstillgood
just came to say the same thing !

------
ra00l
Charles Petzold's Code:
[http://www.charlespetzold.com/code/](http://www.charlespetzold.com/code/)

------
cju
«Structured Computer Organization » by Andrew S. Tanenbaum. I don't know the
newer edition but the 3rd edition is the first computer book I have read and
its layered approach is great (and I think, was new at that time)

------
chamblin
Check out Code: The Hidden Language of Computer Hardware and Software by
Charles Petzold for a slightly romantic take, or Malvino's Digital Computer
Electronics for an undergraduate view of computer architecture.

------
dangrossman
Look up the "system architecture" course in the CS department of your favorite
university. Download the syllabus, slides, and required reading list.

------
arohi
Elements of Computing system

------
camkego
Silicon?

~~~
null_ptr
Thanks, fixed.

